# October's "Help Backwoods Decide What to Read"



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 27, 2009)

Everyone's least favorite game show has returned.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 27, 2009)

Biblical Hermeneutics by Milton Terry! I already voted of course, just wanted to emphasize.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice to see you have my favorite, _Mystery of Providence_, on your list.


----------



## nicnap (Oct 27, 2009)

_Given for You_ is good, but I would read the Gentry book first...not for any reason other than interests.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Oct 27, 2009)

I voted for The True Bounds of Christian Freedom. What an incredible book that was.
As you read you'll notice Bolton's amazing intellect and logic.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 27, 2009)

I refuse to vote until I see some results from previous months' polls: What did you read in September??? Did you like it?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 27, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I refuse to vote until I see some results from previous months' polls: What did you read in September??? Did you like it?



 

For Jessi:

From September's List I read: A History of the Work of Redemption and Gospel-Centered Hermeneutics (as well as other books not on the list). 

A History of the Work of Redemption was a fun read and Edwards just has a way about him that makes the reading of his works keep you entranced to what he has to say. 

Gospel-Centered Hermeneutics I was expecting something other than I got. What it basically was was a discussion on bad hermeneutics. There was far too much "this is what they did in 1300" and not enough "this is what a Gospel-Centered Hermeneutic looks like" for me at least. Others may differ.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Oct 27, 2009)

Spend a month slowly reading through and contemplating the New Testament.


----------



## sastark (Oct 27, 2009)

_True Bounds of Christian Freedom_! Can't go wrong reading a Puritan.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 30, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to vote until I see some results from previous months' polls: What did you read in September??? Did you like it?
> ...



Thanks!! And as promised, I voted : ) _The True Bounds of Christian Freedom_ is my choice because, of the titles, this one sounds the most liberating. 

Thank you for the mini-reviews of the two September works. I definitely need to read more Edwards. His life and words were amazing.


----------



## Grymir (Oct 30, 2009)

This is your toughest poll yet.

Which translates to "I've read none of them, nor even heard of them."


----------



## steven-nemes (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not sure what Backwoods could read, but I have a suggestion as to what Backwoods could smoke...


----------



## Berean (Oct 30, 2009)

...or use when making his own jerky


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 30, 2009)

The True Bounds of Christian Freedom by Samuel Bolton


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 30, 2009)

The Mystery of providence- looks the most interesting


----------

